# Roosterfish?



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've always wanted to catch one on the fly. 

Tightline80's recent post provided a possible guide service source...and my thanks to you for that post. I sent Jeff an e-mail.

Wondering if anyone has caught one on the fly and can recommend a guide? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Isn't that more of a pacific fish?


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

*Get a rooster*

If you want a Rooster......just look up charters anywhere from Cabo to Panama........just let them know what you want to do and they will put you on the fish. My cousin just got back from Dominical Costa Rica and they caught a nice rooster on a short trip just off the beach.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

PM Tightline 80...his last adventure was Rooster Fish and he used a guide as well.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

you can also try this: google "Tailwaters Fly Fishing Co" in Dallas (they do an insane amount of travel stuff), get their #, call them up and ask for "Matt" - he goes to Baja every summer and takes a group of guys (he's not really a guide, he just knows the tricks) - now they fish from the beach mostly, and with flies, but catch some HUGE rooster fish doing it - you should see some of the pics

it's another option and one that might be cheaper for you - that's all

i am envious - hope you can get it put together


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jeff is the premier guide down in Baja. He will set up everything for you. Its only a 2.5 hrs flight, and trips are extremely affordable. I think his fees are $150 a day plus boat, or you can run the shore for them. They are Incredible to catch. Best time to go is from June thru Oct.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks...I'm going. Just have to work out the details.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Sort of off-topic, but check out the trailer for "Running Down the Man" here:

http://www.feltsoulmedia.com/main.html

That's how I want to do it!


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ive seen that video, Its sweet. Before my trip I watched everyone I could on You-Tube. The beach is alot of fun, you can also catch sierra and some Jack Crevalles if there is alot of bait close to shore. Casting is key. Gotta strip the **** outta that fly too. But I agree thats awesome.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Costa Rica in the spring. One thing I would advise is to practice on as many jackfish as possible to get used hooking and fighting them. Then, when you go, get ready for something that is about three or four rungs up the ladder. Great fish.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Roosterfishing is fun but is a very tough game, I walked the beach at East Cape and had over 50 chases and not one bite. Catching them with a guide on a boat is a much better approach if you want to catch one but the beach is good if you want to have a real challenge. 
I think they are one of the coolest fish, the chase will get your blood pumping when they stick their combs out of the water and start chasing the fly.


----------



## Sportfishing Golfito (Mar 3, 2009)

In our area of Costa Rica we catch them all the time. It is pretty easy to get them on a fly. You can easily tease them up with a live bait and then cast a fly to them. You can cast to the rocks and the beach and try but you 'll get tired pretty quick. If you want to try it, let me know. Gladly set you or just give more info. oOur peak time is May to August but we have them year round. [email protected]


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry to get off the subject here...but GIGABITE285...I'm digging that Mako!

been looking for a old 23' or 25' to restore and repower - love those old makos!


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks bart, we used to have a 23 and it was an absolute tank


----------

